

Why your boss makes you do time-sucking crap - KThornton
http://www.openera.com/why-your-boss-makes-you-do-mundane-unproductive-time-sucking-crap/

======
lifeguard
This is a better explanation in my view:

"Gervais / MacLeod 21: Why Does Work Suck?"
[http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/04/03/gervais-
macle...](http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2013/04/03/gervais-
macleod-21-why-does-work-suck/)

~~~
KThornton
It's definitely an interesting explanation, albeit TLDR.

